# Half-Life No Music!



## bananamonkey87 (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't get the music to work. Sound and everything else works but no music. If I leave the CD in the drive it still doesn't work, even if it's my only drive (I've read the CD has to be in the first drive, but the music still doesn't work). I can't play the CD either, if I open it in Winamp it just plays a track about 42 minutes long and it's just silence. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## natekerilll (Jan 26, 2014)

Have you checked the settings for Half Life?


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Jan 26, 2014)

What OS do you have? In the past it was common to have a cable running from the CD drive to the sound card just to play audio; IIRC even Windows XP would use this cable by default, which you may not have installed. There is an option somewhere in CD or sound settings to enable digital audio (I forget the exact phrasing, but it should be just a check box and what it does is make the audio go through your normal data connection.) For Vista and never, this option should be enabled by default (if it even exists any more).


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 26, 2014)

+1 to hack, exactly my thoughts...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jan 26, 2014)

Is this Half-Life 1?
I suppose it is.
Go to the SOUND/AUDIO options in the game and there you should have a check box to enable the digital audio together with few more sound options which you can use if you want.

Also...when installing Half-Life 1,during the installation process you have an option to use a MINIMUM TYPE OF INSTALLATION and FULL TYPE OF INSTALLATION:

The MINIMUM type will install the game files,but other files such as sound files will not be copied from the CD to your HDD in order to save HDD space and in order for sound to work,logically the CD must be insterted so that the game can read the sound files in order for music to work in the game.
But this HDD saving space was important back in 1998. since HDDs were small as hell back then,but today that IS NOT a problem so you SHOULD use the FULL type.

The FULL type is already self explenatory...it installs (copies) ALL the game data to your HDD including these sound files and the CD is NOT required for anything since everything will work just fine without it and the game will NOT even read the CD for the needed data...it will read it from the HDD instead.This is the type of installation I always use for any program(s) or game(s).


Also...if you REALLY want to read from the CD,but for some reason your CD/DVD-ROM drive does not work properly,you can always make an ISO image file of the Half-Life 1 CD-ROM disk,mount that ISO with Daemon tools and then install the game from that ISO and leave the game to read the music from that ISO which is nothing more but a virtual CD disk...

But like I said...use the FULL type of installation and then in the SOUND settings check the sound options and adjust them properly.
It will work...UNLESS if the CD from which you are installing the Half-Life 1 game is physically damaged such as being scratched...that can cause the problem you have.It happened to me once with Half-Life Blue Shift lol...
In that case it will not work no matter what you try and the CD must be replaced with the new one.

Also you can always try to play Black Mesa instead.
Black Mesa is a remake of the original Half-Life 1 and to tell you the truth...I like it even more.The game levels are extended,the graphic is better,the music is better (I like it SO DAMN FREAKING MUCH) and so on...I am pretty sure you will like it.
Just the XEN parts are still not finished,but the entire game from the beginning all the way to the part when you jump to a portal to XEN is finished so I am sure you are gonna like it.
Here is a comparison if you are interested:














Cheers!
I am going to eat pancakes now.


----------

